# Took my Muff off for Fun...



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

All I can say Is Holy Frigin LOUD Dont think that I could take that for more than a week. Ya it sounds pretty bad ass but I really like my Licence and dont want to lose it to da 5-0. Anyone lookin to do muff delete be sure that you dont just go by a sound byte. Take em' off and drive a bit...Peace:cool


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

it sounds a lot tamer with pipes bolted in place, still loud, but not as loud as just riding unbolted.


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

tommycheng1728 said:


> it sounds a lot tamer with pipes bolted in place, still loud, but not as loud as just riding unbolted.


Im gettin' new strait pipe built on Friday. Two 60$ Tips and 70$ Labor. Not a bad price. Whenever I get tired of em' Ill just throw the stock muff on.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

So you cant just take the muffler out and add in straight pipe? Any sounds clips? Would i need to take it to an exhuast place or can you order the parts online?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

A few excellent welder friends never hurts:



That was my setup before I sold her to get the Vette. AWESOME sound period.


----------

